# Suddenly into thinner ISOMs... What your favorite?



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

So im kinda into the pantela lonsdale thing all of a sudden, with ISOMs only (for now). It started from 2 bombed smokes (thanks brothers!) a TTT Fund-(i wont even begin to butcher it) and then a Cohiba Lonsdale and finally the La Gloria Cubana Medalle no. 1 So along with buying some more TTT's whaddya think? Who makes the best thin smoke? 

thanks :al


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

In current production? I like the Montecristo Especiales, not in production Punch Nimfas, ERDM Grande Espana, or ERDM Panatella Larga :dr DAMN! come to think about this list can go for a long time...


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Hoyo Des Dieux. But I've never had a Cohiba Lancero which is supposed to be great.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

zemekone said:


> In current production? I like the Montecristo Especiales, not in production Punch Nimfas, ERDM Grande Espana, or ERDM Panatella Larga :dr DAMN! come to think about this list can go for a long time...


You don't like tthe Dunhill Atados Gerry?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Party Serie du's are my favorites


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

ebn2002 said:


> Hoyo Des Dieux. But I've never had a Cohiba Lancero which is supposed to be great.


Never had one? PM me your addy and I'll send you a Lancero. Do you like mild(er) cigars? The ERdM Elegantes is a good morning/early afternoon smoke as well.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> You don't like Atados Gerry?


LoL... I was thinking that exact thing when i wrote that this list can go forever... :fu


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> Never had one? PM me your addy and I'll send you a Lancero. Do you like mild(er) cigars? The ERdM Elegantes is a good morning/early afternoon smoke as well.


*ERdM Elegantes * i havent seen that written anywhere in a long a$$ time GOOD ONE Sean...


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

zemekone said:


> *ERdM Elegantes * i havent seen that written anywhere in a long a$$ time GOOD ONE Sean...


I'll add that one to "the package".


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> Party Serie du's are my favorites


Yup. I love the #1.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Rafael Gonzales Slenderellas

Dunhill Atado

Monte Especials

La Gloria Cubana Med D'Oro #4

Punch Nimfa

Cohiba CEs

Cohiba Corona Medias

and the list goes on and on.....:w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Shhh!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ebn2002 said:


> Hoyo Des Dieux. But I've never had a Cohiba Lancero which is supposed to be great.


Yes agreed, the Des Dieux is a fine cigar. Mild and great tasting, an ideal cigar for that long morning drive to wherever.

ATL


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

CrazyFool said:


> So im kinda into the pantela lonsdale thing all of a sudden, with ISOMs only (for now). It started from 2 bombed smokes (thanks brothers!) a TTT Fund-(i wont even begin to butcher it) and then a Cohiba Lonsdale and finally the La Gloria Cubana Medalle no. 1 So along with buying some more TTT's whaddya think? Who makes the best thin smoke?
> 
> thanks :al


You picked all winners, but the Fundadores may be the single best production cigar in my opinion of any vitola. The newer year Lanceros are incredible. Just get them both and call it a day!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> Rafael Gonzales Slenderellas
> 
> Dunhill Atado
> 
> ...


Agree with Larry 100%

Just so you know CrazyFool, the Monte Especials are my favorite regular production smoke... you should pick some up. The Trini Fundi's are excellent, and with a few years on 'em are fantastic. Can't wait to see what some of mine taste like in about 5 years.

Also pick up some Cohiba Lancero's... just a flat out phenomenal smoke when ON.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Add Boli lonsdale to the list, great smoke when ya can find em


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jgros001 said:


> Party Serie du's are my favorites


:tpd: x 10 



cigarflip said:


> Monte Especials
> 
> La Gloria Cubana Med D'Oro #4


:tpd: x 10


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow, all my thoughts are already posted! Monte Especials, Trini Funds, Lanceros are all great!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Party Charlottes
ERdM Panatella Largos
MC Esp
Im gonna swipe a 70's Punch Nimfo from somebody today. Im not joking..


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Wow, all my thoughts are already posted!


:tpd: 
Great cigars when rolled and stored and smoked properly.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> Im gonna swipe a 70's Punch Nimfo from somebody today. Im not joking..


Is that like a Nympho???

:r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Is that like a Nympho???
> 
> :r


Nah, he's already got a nympho from the 70s... :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

ToddziLLa said:


> Nah, he's already got a nympho from the 70s... :r


Yeah, but who says you can't have more than 1???


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

How about my real favorite thin ring-gaged cigar? 

1992 Montecristo Joyita! 

BTW, it blends real well with another thin cigar 

1986 La Escepcion Longo


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

zemekone said:


> *ERdM Elegantes * i havent seen that written anywhere in a long a$$ time GOOD ONE Sean...


Come on Gerry! Did you forget your favorite, the RyJ Petit Julietta.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Just so you know CrazyFool, the Monte Especials are my favorite regular production smoke...


so im in good company with the Monte, cool i got em on order! thanks Lav 



ATLHARP said:


> Yes agreed, the Des Dieux is a fine cigar. Mild and great tasting, an ideal cigar for that long morning drive to wherever.
> 
> ATL


Hoyo is still my favorite habano line (with TTT & RyJ close behind) and i still havent been able to find these, there either gone or in some cases, just not stocked. thanks though, it will be all the sweeter when i do strike gold!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

MMMMM,TTT Funadores are one of my favs.I still have 5 or 6 left,getting old now.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

i've always been into smaller rg smokes myself.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tecnorobo said:


> i've always been into smaller rg smokes myself.


This does not surprise me


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> You picked all winners, but the Fundadores may be the single best production cigar in my opinion of any vitola. The newer year Lanceros are incredible. Just get them both and call it a day!


:tpd:


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> This does not surprise me


agh. i just.
i'm not even gonna try and defend myself here... :r


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Ninfas aren't being produced anymore? I'm such a friggin' noob. I picked one up at LCdH in London in March and enjoyed it, and figured I'd get a box sometime. Guess I should have grabbed more.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Ninfas aren't being produced anymore? I'm such a friggin' noob. I picked one up at LCdH in London in March and enjoyed it, and figured I'd get a box sometime. Guess I should have grabbed more.


They're _around_, just nothing with a current box code. They were discontinued in 2002 so if you look hard enough you'll eventually find a box.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Party Shorts baby!!!


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Boli CE


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

zamco17 said:


> Party Shorts baby!!!


:r in light of this suggestion, im trying two at a time, as we speak. so far i keep inhaling accidentaly...


----------

